# MaraX, will it be sold by Amazon?



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello beautiful people and a happy week end to you all,

Any clues about Lelit bringing Mara X sales on Amazon? either .de or .co.uk .... I would expect so in the next feature since a few of their machines are already sold by Amazon directly, but perhaps someone may have more precise info on this.

Have a good day

D.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wouldn't it be better to email Lelit directly and ask them?


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Wouldn't it be better to email Lelit directly and ask them?


 Yeah, will do. I figured perhaps somebody here in closer contact with Lelit may have known something about it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It won't be a great day if Amazon start to heavily sell them in quantity...


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Could have saved £18 delivery if I'd had it delivered with Amazon prime 

Although I'm not sure what Amazon would have done with the recent issues a few have had with new machines. I would have a lot more confidence dealing with BB or other specialist coffee equipment retailers.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> It won't be a great day if Amazon start to heavily sell them in quantity...


 Agree we need specialist shops that offer back up


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jason11 said:


> Could have saved £18 delivery if I'd had it delivered with Amazon prime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Might have saved more money with Cafeitalia, who knows....as you rightly point out the issue is support. The modern customers buying over the next few years will decide the type of retailers they want and fully deserve the buying experience and choice of machines they end up with.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Might have saved more money with Cafeitalia, who knows....as you rightly point out the issue is support. The modern customers buying over the next few years will decide the type of retailers they want and fully deserve the buying experience and choice of machines they end up with.


I certainly can't fault BB with the handling of the issue I had with mine. Good communication from them, they received it 4.25pm on the Monday and had it fixed and ready to be picked up by the courier by mid Tuesday morning.

I wouldn't have thought Lelit would want to deal with Amazon as they'd have to replace every faulty unit as opposed to retailers like BB who I'm sure can pretty much fix any issue with them. Unless of course their sales increased many fold with Amazon's selling power but I'm not so sure that would happen with something like an £1k espresso machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The OP asked if the machine would be sold from Amazon. He didn't ask if we would buy from Amazon. 

But since we are here... OP, please consider the after sales care. Yeah, Amazon potentially would ask you to return the machine and will just give you a new one. They won't care. They'll just swap. They don't care who you are or what you think the problem could be... dare I say they potentially would make any excuse under the sun, including adjusting the expansion valve or opening the machine, to say that the warranty is therefore void? Would you buy a brand new car from Amazon? I wouldn't.


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The OP asked if the machine would be sold from Amazon. He didn't ask if we would buy from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am interested in buying it from Amazon since I have some vouchers from work, which would account for the 25% of the purchase. So Amazon is an option I need to consider.

Plus, I am located in Ireland ( but I am Italian) and as far as I know there are no official Lelit distributors in the country.

I am currently working form home and I am not sure how long this will last ( certainly until Sep/Oct) hopefully until the end of the year but I doubt it. I have an Europiccola but I would like to enjoy nice, consistent and effortless D) shots in this period, so I am trying to figure out which would be the best machine in terms of price, features and when I can get it delivered.

I appreciate a good after sales support and I will almost certainly buy the machine from BB if I have to get it from the UK. There are other UK retailers selling the Mara X a bit cheaper than BB but I wouldn't risk it, as I did with my Oled TV I recently got from a cowboys shop around here. ????‍♂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Ciao, I hear good things about this company from your country:

https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/lelit.html

Whatever you do, good luck. I also hear very good things about the MaraX. Seems to be a cracking machine!


----------

